# Nekromant, welches Game?



## Solon25 (6. Februar 2006)

Also Guild Wars zählt nicht, aber wegen dem Nekromant in Guild Wars und weil ich grade ein D&D RPG spiele frage ich mich in welchen Games man sich noch einen erstellen kann. Gibt es denn eine ähnliche Klasse, z.B. Druide o.a. in D&D RPGs?Würde demnächst mal so einen spielen wollen. Hab hier noch BG/BG-2/IWD/IWD-2/ToEE stehen. Von daher soll es nicht scheitern


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2006)

Solon25 am 06.02.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Guild Wars zählt nicht, aber wegen dem Nekromant in Guild Wars und weil ich grade ein D&D RPG spiele frage ich mich in welchen Games man sich noch einen erstellen kann. Gibt es denn eine ähnliche Klasse, z.B. Druide o.a. in D&D RPGs?Würde demnächst mal so einen spielen wollen. Hab hier noch BG/BG-2/IWD/IWD-2/ToEE stehen. Von daher soll es nicht scheitern



keine ahnung, was genau der bei GW ist, aber bei baldurs gate (2) kannst du glaub ich so was in der art erstellen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche... ne unterklasse vom magier oder hexenmeister. auf jeden fall gibt es druiden.  

oder bei diablo2, wenn du das als "rollenspiel" akzeptierst  wobei ich grad nicht weiß, ob der erst per addon verfügbar ist...


----------



## _Slayer_ (6. Februar 2006)

Herbboy am 06.02.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 06.02.2006 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Druide erst ab LoD, soweit ich weiß. Den Necromancer (Totenbeschwörer) gab' es aber auch in Dia2 schon.


----------



## Milch-Mann (6. Februar 2006)

Nekromant gibt es im normalen Diablo II. Der Druide kommt erst mit LoD 

EDIT : verdammt, schon wieder zu spät


----------



## Dumbi (6. Februar 2006)

Herbboy am 06.02.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> oder bei diablo2, wenn du das als "rollenspiel" akzeptierst  wobei ich grad nicht weiß, ob der erst per addon verfügbar ist...


Der Nekromant ist bereits im Hauptspiel dabei, heißt darin aber _Totenbeschwörer_.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Februar 2006)

Na gut, dem Nekromanten seine Fertigkeiten damit es deutlicher wird


----------



## bsekranker (6. Februar 2006)

Bei Baldur's Gate 2 gibt es sowohl einen Nekromanten als auch diverse Druiden.


----------



## BunGEe (6. Februar 2006)

Solon25 am 06.02.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Guild Wars zählt nicht, aber wegen dem Nekromant in Guild Wars und weil ich grade ein D&D RPG spiele frage ich mich in welchen Games man sich noch einen erstellen kann. Gibt es denn eine ähnliche Klasse, z.B. Druide o.a. in D&D RPGs?Würde demnächst mal so einen spielen wollen. Hab hier noch BG/BG-2/IWD/IWD-2/ToEE stehen. Von daher soll es nicht scheitern


Naja bei BG kommt wohl der Kleriker am nächsten, wenngleich das trotzdem ein etwas anderer Charakter ist als ein Necromancer. 

Hm vielleicht Morrowind noch, da kann man ja auch ein paar "Tierchen" beschwören.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Februar 2006)

bsekranker am 06.02.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Baldur's Gate 2 gibt es sowohl einen Nekromanten als auch diverse Druiden.


OK, wie ich hier sehe, gibt es die Klasse auch in BG-1. Heisst es also Handbücher anschauen um zu sehen welche Zauber die nutzen. Find die vom GW Nekromanten nämlich recht cool 



			
				BunGEe am 06.02.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm vielleicht Morrowind noch, da kann man ja auch ein paar "Tierchen" beschwören.


Geht mir mehr um die Zaubersprüche aus der Blut-/Todesmagie und Flüche


----------



## BunGEe (6. Februar 2006)

Solon25 am 06.02.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 06.02.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja keine speziellen jetzt, eben alle die es in BG Universum gibt, außer den Bannzaubern, weil das die gegensätzliche Schule ist. Todesmagie und Flüche gibts bei BG, z. B. "Wort der Macht - Tod" Stufe 9 Zauber, am besten BG2 mit Addon spielen, da kannste mehr Stufe 9 und 10 Zauber sprechen.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Februar 2006)

Ich hab von IWD-1/BG-1/BG-2 je die Epos/Saga Box. Bei IWD-2 wurde ja mit der "Tradition" eines Add Ons gebrochen...


----------



## Solon25 (7. Februar 2006)

Soderle, gestern in NWN kam ich dann endlich nach Letzhafen wo ich später (nach den endlosen Dialogen   ) zu der Magie Händlerin bin. Da gab es eine Nekromanten Robe, stand drüber KLE 7, was wohl heissen soll das ein Kleriker LV 7 sie tragen kann. Dann hab ich da mal div. Gegner per rechtsklick untersucht, wo man unter anderem ablesen konnte z.B. Immun gegen >Todesmagie >Flüche

Stunden später im Bett  hab ich im BG-1 Handbuch nachgelesen (aber noch nicht so ausgiebig) und da standen zu Zaubersprüchen eben die Wirkungen (ähnlich) wie ich sie vom GW Nekromanten kenne. Also Zauber die mich heilen und den Gegner schädigen usw. usf. Muss jetzt nur noch nachlesen wer genau diese Zauber wirken kann, ob das nun ausschliesslich Kleriker ist oder eine andere Klasse, evtl. kann man da ja später eine Klassenkombination machen.


----------



## KONNAITN (7. Februar 2006)

Solon25 am 07.02.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Zauber die mich heilen und den Gegner schädigen usw. usf. Muss jetzt nur noch nachlesen wer genau diese Zauber wirken kann, ob das nun ausschliesslich Kleriker ist oder eine andere Klasse, evtl. kann man da ja später eine Klassenkombination machen.


Also solche Zauber die den eigenen Charakter oder die Party heilen und gleichzeitig den Gegner schaden hat der Kleriker in NWN leider nicht. Er hat zwar einige Nekromantie-Sprüche im Repertoir, aber dabei geht es entweder um Untoten-Beschwörung oder es sind normale Angriffssprüche mit negativer Energie. Also nicht wirklich die effektivsten oder interessantesten Spells.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Februar 2006)

Ich spiel in NWN eh einen Paladin. Kam während des spielens halt drauf.

Eigentlich Schade das es diese Klasse so, o.ä. wie in GW nicht schon längst gibt. Ich wurde auf den aufmerksam als wir mal mit einer 4er Gruppe auf eine Horde Gegner trafen und wir 3 (Krieger/Mönch/Elemental) ratz fatz hin waren und der Nekro umringt von den Gegnern da locker überlebte und die platt gemacht hat 

Konnte es später in der KOOP wo 6 Spieler zugelassen waren selbst erleben, die anderen 5 alle hin und ich mit dem Nekro da noch munter rumgehüpft. Zum Schluss hab ich dann mit meiner Einmal-Wiederbelebung den Mönch belebt der die anderen dann auf die Füsse stellen konnte  Tolle Klasse muss ich sagen (wenn man ihn wenigstens ein wenig beherrscht)


----------



## Solon25 (13. Februar 2006)

Schade das die BG/IWD "Spezies" unter den BG Fans nix dazu sagen können. Frag mich welche Klassen ihr so gespielt habt   

Hab jedenfalls die Tage immer mal wieder 2-3 Seiten aus dem IWD-2 Handbuch geschafft und las darin auch nichts spezielles zum Nekromanten. Kam heute Nacht um 1:30 auf die glorreiche Idee IWD-2 zu installieren  Hab dann viel bei der Chara Erstellung gelesen und durch zufall auch auf die letzte angezeigte Klasse Magier geklickt.. Was das? Da kamen ja noch mehr Klassen, wo dann auch Nekromant bei war  Hab mir den mal erstellt, dauerte 1,5 Std. bis ich meine 6er Gruppe zusammen hatte   

Der Nekromant hat jetzt sagenhafte 6 HP  während Kämpferklasse 13 und Kleriker 8 hat. Mal schauen wie der sich nun spielt, wurde dann wegen der langen Erstellung der Gruppe doch recht spät/früh und ich hab nur noch 5 Min. gespielt


----------

